# More Monark / Huffy Silver King Parts



## cmiconi (Dec 6, 2013)

So, I got the rack and the chain guard, thanks to jd56.  Now I'm looking for a few more things.  I am currently looking for an as complete as possible tank for my bike.  It has to be like the any of the ones listed below as that is the type of tank that will fit my frame style.  Also, if the battery tray / switch are missing or destroyed from age I can take care of that part myself.  I do need the light part on it.

Tank - http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle301/picture1174

Or a tank like the one here will work too...  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=321218625469

Or it looks like my tank as seen below is a correct tank for this model but I'm just missing the head light piece as seen here, if anyone is willing to sell me one I'll do that too.

Tank:





My current tank:




Additionally I need the taillight assembly for the rack as pictured here, if not all of the electrical guts are inside of it I can deal with that.









Feel free to reply to this thread or email me at cmiconi.bio@gmail.com.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 7, 2013)

Chris,
I sent you a different rear rack than the older version that you have pictured with the blue bike. That older rack' tailight version that you are asking for has a nearly impossible rear lens to find. Plus it requires a different mounting than this one rack that belongs on your bike, will accept. The older lens has tabs that fit into the cutout slots at the rear of the rack....the rack that you're getting doesn't have those slots.
Here is a picture of the rear tailight assy you need to find and in my opinion is a much better looking one than the older version.

This is a girls Silver King rear rack but is the same for the boys bike you are working on.









Just so you know....classicfan1 ( the huffy guru) had been looking for sometime for one of these. He can attest that the search was exhausting. But he prevailed. And I had a hard time parting with it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## partsguy (Dec 7, 2013)

He can use the later rack on his bike but he will also need the later style rear fender with the rack mounting bracket on it.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 7, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> He can use the later rack on his bike but he will also need the later style rear fender with the rack mounting bracket on it.




Forgot about that. Thanks CF1


----------



## cmiconi (Dec 7, 2013)

I wonder how much it would cost to reproduce one of these things?


----------

